# حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل



## bahy (15 يناير 2008)

الجديد والحصرى
مش هتلاقيه
غير هنا
و تحدى​
ترنيمه جديده للمرنمه هايدى منتصر
من الشريط الجديد
الترنيمة من غير موسيقى بصوتها بس
اكتر من رائعه​
اسمها : عارفنى
و كلماتها :
عارفنى و عارف انى ابنك الغالى عليك
وقت انينى تسمعنى من غير حتى ما المس ليك      

و بتجينى تلاقينى لوحدى انا مرمى وسط الشوك
تمد ايديك و تشفينى و تقولى كتافى هيحملوك

عارفنى و عارف انى رغم جحودى انا غالى عليك
عارفنى وعارف انى مهما بعدت انا هرجع ليك

مستنى ايه اعمل داونلوود كمان من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/83965648/3arfny-haidi_montaser-by_bahy.rar​
متستخسروش فيا رد 
بس بعد ماتسمعوها
عشان نعرف كلنا
ايه رأيكم فى الترنيمه الجديدة​​


----------



## marmar_nader (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
الترنيمه رائعه


----------



## soukratos_999 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

الف شكر علي الترنيمة


----------



## bahy (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

اشكركم على المرور و الرد 

و الترنيمة بجد تحفههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mikoo (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

هي دي الانفرادات
ربنا يباركك و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الترنيمة بجد تحفة هايلة


----------



## bahy (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

mikooooooooooooooooooooooooo

شكرا بجد على الرد الجامد اوى ده

و استنى باقى الشريط قريب


----------



## s_h (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

مرسى على تعبك بس انا معرفتش احملها مرسى يا جميل


----------



## bahy (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

leh  bas

dos 3ala el link

b3d keda dos : FREE

b3d keda hatla2y box fady fo2eh fy 4 lettters 

ektebhom f el box el fady w dos : START DOWNLOAD

law fy mashakel plz message me


----------



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ميرسى جداااااااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## bahy (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

العفو جدا

صلولى كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## Jansed (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

*ترنيمة جميلة قوى 
شكرآ ليك يا bahy
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## bahy (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

thx for ur reply

and plz pray for me

i need all ur prays

GBU​


----------



## bahy (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

الترنيمة مش عجباكم ولا ايه


----------



## tenaaa (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ميرسي على الترنيمه بس بجد مش عارفه انزلها ربنا يباركك


----------



## tenaaa (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

بجد ترنيمه جميله اوى اوى


----------



## ماريان مرمر (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد تحفة


----------



## bahy (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

شكرا يا جماعه على مروركم و ردودكم الحلوة دى

و صلولى كتير عشان الامتحانات و معلش مش معاكو اليومين دول

امتحانات بقى :d


----------



## gygy_gygy (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

مرسى على تعبك بس انا معرفتش احملها مرسى يا جميل وربنا ريعوض تعبكم[/


----------



## mero_engel (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

*جاري التحميل*
*بس لسه مسمعتهاش*
*مرسي ليك يا باهي*​


----------



## bahy (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*



mero_engel قال:


> *جاري التحميل*
> *بس لسه مسمعتهاش*
> *مرسي ليك يا باهي*​




شكرا ليكى يا ميرو على الرد الجميل دة 

و مستنى رأيك لما تسمعيها​


----------



## bahy (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*



gygy_gygy قال:


> مرسى على تعبك بس انا معرفتش احملها مرسى يا جميل وربنا ريعوض تعبكم[/




شكرا ليكى على ردك

طريقة التحميل موجودة فى الردود فى اول صفحه

مستنى رأيك لما تسمعيها


----------



## bahy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

انا عايز اطمن الناس اللى مكنتش ارفه تعمل داونلوود عملت ايه


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

thaanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bahy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*



merola قال:


> thaanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss




u r welcome merolaaaaaaa


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

الترنيمة جميلة جدا وصوتها من غير موسيقى اكتر من رائع
ميرسى جدا ياباهى وكمان انا اول مرة اشوف هايدى منتصر
وبعد اذنك ده لينك للترنيمة "اوديو بس مش فيديو" لاى حد مش عارف يحملها
http://www.4shared.com/file/37609969/91d43322/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=c6a8b826
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## john_elabd (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

شكرا خالص وربنا يباركك وللأمام يارب دايما ربنا معاك


----------



## elven (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bahy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

شكرا يا جماعه على المرور و الردود الجميلة دى و انا بشكرك جدا على مشاركتك لان بجد فى ناس معرفتش تنزلها وانا عايز كل الناس تسمعها

صلولى كتير و ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## giny (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

*مرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## lopy (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه الرائعه بجد وهايدى من المرنمات الرائعات


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

*شكرا على تعب محبتك ويا رب يعوض تعب محبتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## روماريو (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

مشكور                                     جدا


----------



## tigergirl (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ميرسى ليك ياباهى انت فعلا جميل انك جبت الترنيمه دى صوت هايدى تحفه والترنيمه اصلا كلمات ولحن مش عايزه كلام ربنا يخليك وتجيب الترانيم الحلوه دى دايما​


----------



## ranoon (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ميرسى كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bahy (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

بجد مش عارف اقول ايه قدام كلامكم الحلو ده عايز ارد على كل واحد فيكم و اشكره شكر خاص


----------



## goow (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

مشكور جداجد


----------



## peterpeterpm (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

شكرا يا غالي على الترنيمة 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## geseka2005 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

بجد ربنا يباركلك ويعوض تعب محبتك دى جميلة جدا


----------



## amirremon (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ربنا موجود


----------



## نبيل و جية (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

thank to everyone in this group..........................................god help you


----------



## TADO2010 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bahy (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

شكرا ليكم كلكم على كلامكم الحلو ده


----------



## bahy (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

.


----------



## bright (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

الف شكر بنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الوداعة (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

_الترنيمة جميلة جدآ .. يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك _​


----------



## alazraa (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

lمرسي وربنا يعوضك 
وباين من كلمات الترنيمه انها جميله اوي 
+وشكرا   ليك+
+++​


----------



## nodi (28 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ana_more (28 يوليو 2008)

هايلة هايلة  ربنا يباركك


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2008)

الينك مش شغال


----------



## minatharwat (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

thankssssss


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

*مرسى كتير جارى التحميل *​


----------



## bebo_2010a (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

مشكور اخى الغالى على الترنيمة


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (8 أغسطس 2008)

مرسى اوى على الترنيمة الرائعة جدا​


----------



## ALPEER EDWARD (9 أغسطس 2008)

مرسىىى اوىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا بيراكك


----------



## ALPEER EDWARD (9 أغسطس 2008)

مرسىىى اوىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا بيراكك


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى على الترنيمة *
*روعة بجد*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مينا ملاك شفيق (9 أغسطس 2008)

رينا يخليكوا لينا يا رب


----------



## bahy (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة عارفنى من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

thx 3ala kalamkom e 7elw da


----------



## catcota (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مش عارفة احمل الترنيمة حد ياجماعة يقولى ازاى   مستنية الرد


----------



## megaman (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## catcota (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الترنيمة جميلة وانا كنت نفسى اسمعها وربنا يعوضك


----------



## شادى كوكو (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكلرا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى


----------



## catcota (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الترنيمة لذيذة انا سمعتها قبل كده لكن انا مش عارفة احملها


----------



## Abanoub_nasr (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك ويعطيك نعمه وبركه *

صلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## fidoo7 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elnegmelaswad (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرب يباركك

بس اتذكر اني نزلت نص شريط هايدي عارفني في موضوع سابق وباقي الشريط نزلته حالياَ

علي العموم الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك

بس اتذكر اني نزلت نص شريط هايدي في موضوع سابق والنص التاني نزل حاليا 
علي العموم الرب يباركك
ويبارك اعضاء المنتدي​


----------



## ehabwelyam (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررا


----------



## koko miro (26 يناير 2009)

_*حلوة اوى*_​


----------



## عم سكر (11 مارس 2009)

ترانيم جميلة جدا ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضكم


----------



## love_marena (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------

